# nero installation failed



## igal32 (Dec 8, 2004)

i had Nero 5 and it stopped working so i used the Neroclean tool, and then reinstalled the program but during installation a window came up and said:

Nero - Burning Rom Installer Information
Error 1308.Source file not found:
E:\Nero\Nero55\Nero\NeMP3Hlp.dll. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it.

i dont know whats wrong . please help


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Its indicating that the file NeMP3Hlp.dll isn't showing up on the CD. I'm assuming it is a CD, and not another drive.

Go to Windows Explorer, and click on the E drive. Look for the folder:

E:\Nero\Nero55\Nero

And see if you can see file NeMP3Hlp.dll

If not, see if unhiding them will help.

Tools | Options. View Tab.

Click Show hidden files and folders, apply and OK.

If its still not showing, then you may need to add it. Go here,a nd download it:

http://www.dynamiclink.nl/htmfiles/info_dll/info_n/259.htm

Then, virus scan it just to be safe, then add it to the folder it should be in.

Ah, just thought, its a CD that's from the retailer, so you won't be able to copy it to the disk. Does it give the option to Browse when it can't find it? If so, point it to where its saved on your main drive.

If it can be seen on the CD, rightclick and choose properties. Is Read Only ticked? If so, try unticking it and try again. Not sure if it will let you, though.

Regards

eddie


----------



## igal32 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi
Thanks for replying. It doesn't give a option to Browse I unticked the Read Only box and I tried to install it again but the same message appears. Should I download the file anyways?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

So, the file exists on the cd. Have you tried installing in safe mode:

http://www.pchell.com/support/safemode.shtml

Its no point downloading the file, as you can't browse to it, and you won't be able to copy it to the cd.

eddie


----------



## igal32 (Dec 8, 2004)

yea i tried installing in safe mode but it wouldn't work. a message comes up while installing saying:

Windows Installer

The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed.
This can occur if you are running Windows in safe mode or if the Windows Installer is not correctly installer. Contact your support personnel for assistance.


----------



## Accdenied (Jan 5, 2005)

clean tht directory and every thin tht says or is related to nero and reinstall nero 5


----------



## igal32 (Dec 8, 2004)

that didn't work either, i received the same message while installing nero 5 again.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Does it give you the option to Ignore, when the message appears?

eddie


----------



## igal32 (Dec 8, 2004)

it does give a an option to Ignore, and when i select it installation continues. But when i try to start Nero after resarting a message comes up saying:

*Nero*

Nero initialization failed because of inconsistent DLLs (5)!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Was that the only dll that is ignored? if so, see if this will work.

Download the NeMP3Hlp.dll file I linked in my original reply, and virus scan it. Then, plase it in this folder, in the Windows Explorer:

C:\Program Files\ahead\Nero

Also, whilst you're in there, can you see what other dll's you have? If it doesn't list the extensions, so that you can see them, try this:

Tools | Options. View tab. Untick Hide file extensions for known file types, apply and ok.

eddie


----------

